# gliptone scuff master- wow!



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

10 minutes work to go from this:

thats after cleaning it, the leather was cracked and flaking away
to this:

well impressed for the money


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

I have used gliptone for years on my bike leathes and alawys impressed but the stuff. and that looks like a bloody good job :thumb:


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

nice job
Just a little tip from what i found is to instead of using the sponge you get with it, is to use those round sponge make up applicators woman use
like these
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/10-x-MAKE-UP-...vr_id=&cguid=865e44581260a0e204d217a2fef0eb84


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

I can't see the 2nd pic?
Been using the liquid leather myself for a few years now, really good stuff, it's important to keep feeding the leather more often in cars with air con, & slightly OT, but by the way, it's also important to keep your air con running all year round :thumb:


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

Dean123 said:


> nice job
> Just a little tip from what i found is to instead of using the sponge you get with it, is to use those round sponge make up applicators woman use
> like these
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/10-x-MAKE-UP-...vr_id=&cguid=865e44581260a0e204d217a2fef0eb84


Funny enough thats what i used, one of the mrs makeup sponges with the really dense rubbery foam is that the kind your on about? she says its the one for applying foundation.

Come to think of it, detailing is like makeup for your motor. Never thought of it that way before...


----------

